# Tony Chachere's Famous Creole Seasoning



## bwsmith_2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

Smokers,
     I've heard several references to Tony Chachere's Creole Seasoning. Well it just so happens that Mr. Chachere has published a cookbook (Tony Chachere's Cajun Country Cookbook) copyright 1982. In his book right on page 3 he gives the recipe for his cajun seasoning:

20 oz box free flowing salt (Morton')
1 1/2 oz box ground black pepper
2 oz bottle ground red pepper
1 oz bottle pure garlic powder
1 oz bottle chili powder

He says to "mix well and use like salt. When it's salty enough, it's seasoned to perfection. Use generously on everything except when the recipes in his book call for something else. If too peppery for children, add more salt to mixture, then season to taste."

I understand that Mr. Chachere has passed on but his book has been a really great help to me... especially for seafood. Anyway, hope his recipe is helpful.  

Bill Smith


----------



## Dutch (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks for sharing Bill.  I try to watch my sodium intake when I can so this recipe will need to under go some major de-salting before I'd be able to use it.


----------



## willkat98 (Nov 5, 2005)

Earl,

How are your potassium levels?

Tony Chachere (www.tonychachere.com) has more than just the "original" mentioned above.

There is TC's "More" seasoning, which has less sodium and more heat.  ( I only gave the site because I thought they gave nutrional info, I forget)

But if your potassium is okay, that sell one with salt substitute.

I also watch the sodium, butI have potassium issues (kidney related) that make salt substitutes a no no.  Pretty good stuff, but the "More" seasoning is my "go to" cheating seasoning.

I cough my lungs out eating it on popcorn  :)


----------



## Dutch (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks for posting the Tony Chachere's site addy Bill. I took a look at it and now I want to play with his inject-able marinades.  :D 

My Potassium levels are okay for now (my Dr. watches my kidneys like a hawk  :shock: 'cus of my Type II Diabetes.  It's my Bride that really watches my sodium levels.  It used to be that anything over 350 mg she wouldn't let me have :(  but the doc told her to try to keep the sodium levels below 700 mg. But then I don't use a lot of salt when cooking anyway.


----------



## willkat98 (Nov 6, 2005)

Earl, did you know that in normal spices, there is up to 40mg in sodium per serving (even in something like paprika).  Found this on the McCormick's site

But I do ALOT of shopping at a low to no sodium iStore, and then scout out my supermarkets to find these products there.

We used to eat Tony C's rice dishes all the time, sodium in those, and  Rice a Roni type things are killers for sodium.  A line of rices on this site by Sadaf are very good, and very low sodium.

My spice cabinet is loaded with the sodium free stuff.

http://www.healthyheartmarket.com/Merchant/Home.htm

I can eat the whole jar of Frog Ranch Pickles!

BTW, your grocer probably caries the TC marinades, especially this close to TDay.  I got 2 bottles of Jalepeno butter injection just waiting :)


----------



## Dutch (Nov 6, 2005)

Chi Bill-It looks like you changed your flag again!!! :? 

I was looking at some of Tony C's Cajun seasoning last night at the grocery store and the Bride said that she would pick up some today-gonna put it on the chuck roast that I'm gonna smoke for supper!!
Didn't see the marinades but we're still a couple of weeks out for T-day.


----------



## willkat98 (Nov 6, 2005)

My mom got around. I'm part Vanuatu-an

LOL


----------



## rickyldd (Dec 25, 2013)

bwsmith_2000 said:


> Smokers,
> I've heard several references to Tony Chachere's Creole Seasoning. Well it just so happens that Mr. Chachere has published a cookbook (Tony Chachere's Cajun Country Cookbook) copyright 1982. In his book right on page 3 he gives the recipe for his cajun seasoning:
> 
> 20 oz box free flowing salt (Morton')
> ...


I know this is an old thread but I was wondering if the (amounts other than salt) are by *weight or by volume*?


----------

